# Hello from Winnipeg!



## strtbobber (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello, my name is Alf.  I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.  I've hunted all my life.  Last year my wife and I began archery hunting. We have paid others a lot of money in the past to process our meat.  Recently I built my first smokehouse.  I made my own Mennonite Farmer Sausage and cooked it in the smokehouse for eight hours. It turned out incredible.  So now instead of paying others to do our meat, I want to learn more and more about smoking.  I stumbled upon this forum site by accident. Glad I did. I'm pretty stoked about what I can learn from people on here!  Cheers.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Str  (too many letters in that name for me to try it)

This is a great site.  Anything you want to ask, just ask.  You'll get 10 answeres to your question--all different.  But the thing is--you'll get answers every time

Gary


----------



## seenred (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello Alf and welcome to the forums!  You've found the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks here who genuinely enjoy helping one another.  Looking forward to your input, and just ask when you need anything...someone here will surely have the answer.

Red


----------



## strtbobber (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## gary s (Nov 12, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything   ......... *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## jimmyboy1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome Alf, Jimmyboy1 hear I am new as well. Love the idea of a smoke house even a small one. I hunt as well. My wife and I have done our own meat for yrs when u get 3 deer a yr paying someone else can get pricy. I did the final mock up on my first smoker project today. again welcome


----------



## mossymo (Nov 13, 2013)

Glad you joined us Alf, :welcome1: from North Dakota!
Processing your own because of meat locker charges is exactly the reason I stumbled into this obsession years ago, well worth taking the time to do your own... you are going to love learning all you can accomplish!


----------



## divotmaker (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome from NW Arkansas, Alf!  Glad to see you here.  Bet that sausage you posted a pic of is great!  Looking forward to hearing about your recipes.


----------



## gary s (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey, post some pictures of your smoker, if that is it in your avatar WOW   nice would like a closer look.

Gary


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome fellow pegger!


----------



## strtbobber (Nov 18, 2013)

gary s said:


> Hey, post some pictures of your smoker, if that is it in your avatar WOW   nice would like a closer look.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.  Yeah, that's my smoker in my avatar.  I can't get the pics to upload to the page.  Anybody want to chime in on how to attach pics on here???


----------



## strtbobber (Nov 18, 2013)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Welcome fellow pegger!


Thanks BB!  Good to see another Pegger.


----------



## strtbobber (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for the welcome.  I'm looking forward to learning a lot from all of you.


----------



## strtbobber (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## strtbobber (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2013)

That is a neat smoker, always been fascinated by smoke houses, Like it

Gary


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2013)

That is a neat smoker, always been fascinated by smoke houses, Like it

Gary


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2013)

That is a neat smoker, always been fascinated by smoke houses, Like it

Gary


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2013)

That is a neat smoker, always been fascinated by smoke houses, Like it

Gary


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2013)

That is a neat smoker, always been fascinated by smoke houses, Like it

Gary


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2013)

Not sure why it posted the same thing so many times  Weird !!!!  I did the same as always, posted my reply and hit submit ?

Gary


----------



## strtbobber (Nov 18, 2013)

gary s said:


> Not sure why it posted the same thing so many times  Weird !!!!  I did the same as always, posted my reply and hit submit ?
> 
> Gary


I was gonna say, "Ok, Gary, I get it......you like the smokehouse.".............lol


----------



## cdn offroader (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey Strtbobber,

Welcome! Was wondering if you would mind sharing the recipe for the farmer sausage. Haven't been able to find a good one on the net. Haven't been able to find a reliable source out here in Ontario, so i always have to get my parents to bring me a suitcase full when they come out to visit.

Cheers!


----------



## icesmoker (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey Alf. Nice to see there is another Pegger on this forum. Will probably end up swapping ideas to beat the cold when using the smoker! Think I'm going to need a bigger smoker when it gets past -20 :)

Jeff


----------



## gary s (Nov 27, 2013)

That sausage looks great I guess your smoker is doing its job

Gary


----------

